# ****** owned acceptance for businesses?



## cchristian35 (Feb 7, 2013)

I've read a few articles claiming a "anti-******" sentiment throughout Guanajuato. Please comment if you have knowledge on the subject. I'm planning to open a business in either Queretaro or Guanajuato and if ******'s aren't as openly accepted in GTO, the decision will be an easy one...


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Those articles are by a very bitter man who has since moved from Guanajuato. Guanajuatenses aren't anti-******, they're anti-jerk and this guy apparently set them off. I read his articles for their comedic value, even though I'm pretty sure he wasn't trying to be funny. I think the author will be bitter wherever he goes.

It is true that Guanajuatenses are a little on the closed side, but they are that way with everyone including Mexicans from other parts of the country, so it isn't an anti-****** thing. I treat people here politely and decently and try to adapt to their ways as much as I can and, even if the Gto. natives are a little reserved at the beginning, they eventually come around and are nice to me.

I would not base your decision on this factor at all -- too many other more important things for you to consider regarding starting a business.


----------

